# Any Boston Flex Drivers Able to Offer Some Insight?



## Adntigger710 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey all!

I just signed up for Amazon Flex and have to choose my warehouse. Funnily enough, I am exactly the same amount of drive time between Milford and Dedham. Anyone work at either of these and can give some insight? i.e. blocks are usually 2 or 3 hrs starting at 9am, blocks are hard/easy to get, blocks are usually only AM, generally get x amnt of packages, you've done restaurant deliveries -- really anything on your experience with your warehouse would be incredibly helpful in my decision. I likely won't be able to use it too much due to my schedule, but would love the chance at extra income when I can (I'm a single mom). Thanks for your help everyone!

Really, no one from Boston on the forum? Truly guys, anything you can say about your experience in either warehouse would be incredibly helpful.


----------

